# Switching to a Vamoots?



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello everybody;

I own and ride a 57cm 2005 Litespeed Tuscany. It is a good bike, all the more when compared to my old aluminum Bianchi, yet, at 5ft 11" and with a 33" inseam, the bike is a tad big for me, particularly in the top tube. Second, I've experienced some front-end wobble on high-speed descent which, in all honesty, I could very well do without. It makes you think twice before you let rip on on descents, which is not nice.
For awhile, I've been considering switching to a 55 Vamoots. The reasons are various; first, I want to keep on riding a Ti bike. Second, a 55cm bike would fit me better. Third, I've never been to a manufacturer's forum with such a happy bunch of owners, so I guess the Vamoots must have something going for it. Lastly, there's a good deal on an as-new Vamoots frame out there. So, just to be sure that I have all the boxes ticked, I have the following question: have any of you experienced front-end wobble while on high-speed descent on a Vamoots? I've not come across the topic in this forum, but I thought I might as well ask.

Thanks a lot for your input.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

The Moots crowd are a happy bunch indeed. If you can get a good deal on a Moots I say go for it. I was also just paroozing the Lynsky website. Very nice bikes and they are on sale.


----------



## Gandolph (Dec 13, 2005)

I have had Litespeeds in the past (Vortex, Tuscanny, Blueridge). On the Vortex and the Tuscanny I got the front end shakes coming down the mountains sometime. What I found was that the top tube on Litespeeds is usually shorter than other bikes. This may be due to the setup being for racing, I don't know. I am about 5'11 with a longer upper body than most and short legs. I went with a Vamoots which has a longer top tube. I have had no problem whatsoever with any shimmy at all. I can also ride much further and am much more comfortable with the longer top tube. I also went with the 55cm. Best decision I've made concerning my bikes.


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

*Vamoots vs. Tuscany*

Thanks a lots for your replies guys. Sounds like the Vamoots should be the way to go...
Gandolph: from the Litespeed stable, how does the Tuscany compare to the Vamoots? The geometries are quite similar for both bikes, except for the fact that the Vamoots seat and headtube angles are 73.5 deg. compared to 73 deg. on the Tuscany. Mys Tusc. is very stable and easy to handle on climbs, and that's a quality that I would like a my new bike to have as well. It is the way that the bike handles on high speed descents that put me off. And sure, that integrated headset too.

Thanks.


----------



## Gandolph (Dec 13, 2005)

I am guessing that because of the short top tube, I had too much weight over the front wheel on descents. I also found that the Vamoots was much stiffer laterally than the Litespeed. I weigh around 190 if that makes any difference.


----------

